# Most Haunted Live



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Does anybody follow Most Haunted on Living TV?

Or am I a sad weirdo??


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> Or am I a sad weirdo??


 If you are, so's my wife









MIKE.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> seiko6139 said:
> 
> 
> > Or am I a sad weirdo??
> ...


 ...........and mine.

Your popularity with the ladies could be on the decline here Seiko


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mine too....









That Derrek Acora bloke gets on my wick









French and Saunders did a great parody of them on last nights show


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I wish I'd seen that! I must admit that there are better mediums than Derek Acorah but, what a cracking way to make a living! Just tell people a few things that they want to hear and lead a life of sheer luxury buying as many watches as you desire









Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Think Ant & Dec's rendition of it is better


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not a medium any more, a bit more on the large side these days.

Still, I have a half open mind. On some days.


----------

